# Metronome discussion thread



## adragast (Oct 2, 2007)

Hello ! 

Have some of you ever tried the metronome excercise (trying to do one move per tick for the F2L) ? How fast can you go ? 

I think it is a quite good excercise even though I am really bad at it, I can hardly go over the 80...(that must be why I am so slow solving the cube ). I have also noticed that if I try to solve the cube until the end (normally the excercise is only for the F2L), I sometimes have some issues between the OLL and the PLL (my PLL recognition is not fast enough).

Kiyoshi


----------



## Theromy (Oct 2, 2007)

I usually miss a beat while recognising the PLL unless it's a really obvious one ^^


----------



## chue.hsien (Oct 2, 2007)

when i do with metronome, even at around 140 tempo, i dont miss a beat during f2l.. but when i dun use metronome, i tend to start lagging T_T


----------



## blindfold cube (Nov 10, 2007)

*Your metronome speed*

Hey everyone

I wanted to get an idea of how fast/slow everyone was compared to me. Use http://www.metronomeonline.com/. What is an average time for you, and what is the highest rate of BPM can you get without missing a beat?

For me at the moment my average is around 28-29 seconds.

At the moment, the highest i can get is 60BPM


----------



## pjk (Nov 10, 2007)

I just did 120 pretty easily. I avg around 16 seconds.


----------



## jeff081692 (Nov 10, 2007)

160 beats is my highest last time I tried. Probably the only reason I can get that high is because my algs for F2L have a high move count so its easy to look ahead but are also good for finger tricks. I average 26 seconds.
My last layer slows me down.


----------



## TheBB (Nov 10, 2007)

I've been working on that site a bit lately. I think I'm just slightly above 100. I average 20 or so. F2L is easily my weakest point, it's my LL that keeps my times down .


----------



## shawnlee (Nov 10, 2007)

2 move on 1 slice is 1 beat rite? or 2 beat?


----------



## TheBB (Nov 10, 2007)

The details doesn't matter, I think, as long as you can keep up. But I think it makes sense to consider double moves as a single beat.


----------



## Karthik (Nov 11, 2007)

I tried 100 today and could keep up with a lot of difficulty.I think I have to practise this a lot more.


----------



## cmhardw (Nov 11, 2007)

I average high 15's low 16's and I feel that 120 is easy for metronomeonline (except for the cross-1st pair transition which I REALLY have to concentrate for). I used to attempt averages at 180 and I could accurately solve without missing a beat about 50% of the time at that rate. I've been practicing metronome solving off and on for about 6 years now.

Chris


----------



## shawnlee (Nov 11, 2007)

I still at 80 lol.... nid to perfect it


----------



## abr71310 (Jan 26, 2009)

*Memorization + F2L lookahead*

I've just attempted my first time(s) practice sessions with a metronome...

I did horribly on 60BPM (messed up exactly 12 times per solve)
horribly on 45BPM (messed up ~2 - 4 times)
horribly on 30BPM (once, ALWAYS ONCE)
and okay on 20 BPM (Do I fail at life?)

Note that I only counted for F2L (incl. cross) since that is my most needed area of improvement...

Are there any general guidelines I should follow while using a metronome, and how exactly does one improve lookahead by using a metronome, if they suck at it to begin with? 

Also, my cross memorization is horrid -- on 12 scrambles, I only got the entire cross + correct placement 2/12 times; 6 others i built it, but screwed up the colours, 2 others I built it but didn't correct bottom face, and the other 2 I only got 3 (last one messed up)... any tips on how to learn "relative position" and cross placement??:confused: I tried badmephisto's videos but they only work when I keep my eyes open during the cross solve.

Please note that I can't see the entire cross being built even in a 2 min pre-inspection; I can only see about 4 moves ahead and if a cross takes more than that I get confused as to how my turns affect the pieces...

My LL is ~12-19 seconds depending on the cases, but I can worry about that later; F2L is the biggest barrier stopping me from consistent sub-30s.


----------



## Sir E Brum (Jan 26, 2009)

Cross is mainly just about practice. After a while you will begin to see patterns for solving it. F2L is the same way. The way i practiced F2L cases was to find the c/e pair and then slot it without looking. For look ahead, just go slowly and think. Once you can do the F2L case with your eyes closed, you can look at other parts of the cube instead of what you are slotting.


----------



## Zeroknight (Jan 26, 2009)

Like Sir E said, Cross is all about practice, practice, and practice. 
The first time I tried getting good cross time, I could only do like 2 moves, but now I can do like 3-5 or 6 and eventually, you just intuitively pick up on it. Like for instance, I read to memorize your cube's color scheme. I tried, but failed. But after a lot of solves, studying the cross, I know know it pretty well. Like for example, if you say Red is your U and Yellow is your F, Blue is on the right, and Green is on the left. 
You'll get there. Don't worry :-D


----------



## abr71310 (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks for the tips guys...

I should also mention this:
My SD for average of 12 to 24 solves is about 5 - 9 seconds, depending upon the day and how "focused" I am.

Is there an abnormal affect on your speedcubing abilities based upon environment and setting??


----------



## JohnnyA (Jan 26, 2009)

For cross, it's easy and nice to become opposite colour neutral. Try it now, and you will be good at it at higher times.


----------



## thendrix (Feb 23, 2009)

*F2L Look Ahead Methods?*

I am currently around 45 - 55 sec on the 3 X 3 using Fridrich. I can tell my biggest bottleneck is looking ahead to quickly recognize which F2L alg to use. Any suggestions on how to learn this? Any websites you know of that discuss this?

Thanks


----------



## KevinK (Feb 23, 2009)

Badmephisto's newest video is about practicing and getting better at F2L; you should watch that.


----------



## soccerking813 (Feb 23, 2009)

To practice, just slow down and try to never stop turning the faces. You will get faster as you do it more, until you get down in the 20s and 30s.
This is just what some one told me, not what I personally know.


----------



## ChromisElda (Feb 24, 2009)

KevinK said:


> Badmephisto's newest video is about practicing and getting better at F2L; you should watch that.



I second this, he has several videos showing his thought process (how he keeps track of moves) that I just saw two days ago, they're a great help

(I average around 35 seconds, and found them helpful)


----------



## fanwuq (Feb 24, 2009)

My method. Run while cubing. Look ahead literally. It actually does work. That's how I got better at OH. 

It forces you to slow down your execution and take a few fast looks rather than staring at the cube the whole time.


----------



## cmhardw (Feb 24, 2009)

3 things that helped me:
1) metronome
2) metronome
3) metronome

Once you get to where you can do 2-3 tps on a metronome then start working on advanced techniques like starting slow and constantly accelerating your speed (no metronome obviously). Start at 40 bpm if you have to, but do a turn on every beat. If you miss a beat, you have to rescramble and start all over. Don't do this for LL, it defeats the purpose of LL. Just do this for F2L.

Hope this helps,
Chris

P.S. http://www.metronomeonline.com/


----------



## badmephisto (Feb 24, 2009)

KevinK said:


> Badmephisto's newest video is about practicing and getting better at F2L; you should watch that.



yea... doowon doubted its accuracy though, it hurt  But he didn't give any specifics, he just called me a noob.


----------



## teller (Feb 24, 2009)

badmephisto said:


> KevinK said:
> 
> 
> > Badmephisto's newest video is about practicing and getting better at F2L; you should watch that.
> ...




That's just the internet and its trolls...you'll notice that the real achievers (like Erik or Yu) do not behave that way--so something is fishy; pay it no mind.


----------



## Mr Cubism (Feb 24, 2009)

Doowon seems to be jealous...never mind. I have a question here about F2L:
lets say I have the last pair left and the case is the first
http://www.cubestation.co.uk/cs2/index.php?page=3x3x3/cfop/f2l/frf
and lets say if I do the U' R U' R' U2 R U' R' there will be (for example) a bad case for the OLL (I do 2 look OLL, so that means an extra F R U R`U`F`), but if I do
(Y) U`L`U`L U2 L`U` L I will have an faster OLL(only an example). Can you guys see the right choise of these two cases and have the reaction to choose the right one? Sorry if my question seems to be stupid.


----------



## bundat (Feb 24, 2009)

@Mr Cubism:
Check out the "Partial Edge Control" section of Jason Baum's F2L page here:
http://jmbaum.110mb.com/f2l.htm

What I would do in that situation, is first connect the pair by doing U' R U' R', then, depending on the orientation of the FR edge, if the LL color sticker is facing me, I would do U2 R U' R' to insert it, but if it that sticker in on the side, I would use a "sledgehammer", U R' F R F', so that a 0-oriented-edges OLL case (dot case) would instead have 2 edges oriented, and a 2-edges-oriented case could become a cross-case.


----------



## Mr Cubism (Feb 24, 2009)

Hi Bundat!

Very nice, thanks for the help! I shall study this page.

/Mr Cubism


----------



## thendrix (Feb 24, 2009)

*Good Suggestions*

Thanks for the suggestions! I will check out the websites mentioned and start using a metrodome.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 24, 2009)

thendrix said:


> Thanks for the suggestions! I will check out the websites mentioned and start using a *metrodome*.



Which one, this one?   
Sorry, I couldn't resist.

The word is "metronome". This one works okay: http://www.metronomeonline.com/


----------



## soccerking813 (Feb 24, 2009)

Lol, I was confused there for a second until I read the rest of your post.
And if you do use a metronome, don't set it too fast, because then you will be trying to turn to fast, and will likely mess up and go slower.


----------



## thendrix (Feb 24, 2009)

Mike ~ My bad. Hopefully spelling ability isn't a reflection on cube ability.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 24, 2009)

thendrix said:


> Mike ~ My bad. Hopefully spelling ability isn't a reflection on cube ability.



Sorry to call you on it - I wouldn't normally, but this one just seemed funny and I couldn't resist.


----------



## thendrix (Feb 26, 2009)

I've checked out badmephisto's videos and think they are great. Does anyone know of any others focusing on F2L?


----------



## alifiantoadinugroho (Apr 7, 2009)

*How to use metronome for practicing looking ahead?*

How to use metronome for practicing looking ahead? I don't know how to use it.


----------



## felix (Apr 7, 2009)

On every tick of the metronome, you have to make a turn. Do it slowly at first so you can practise looking ahead for the next pieces while turning. Increase the speed gradually.

My question: how many pieces ahead do people look for usually?


----------



## soccerking813 (Apr 7, 2009)

I sometimes look for another corner that needs to be matched with an edge while inserting a c/e pair, but usually I don't look ahead that much.


----------



## ThatGuy (Apr 9, 2009)

move the tick up two, back one, up two, back one. that's what i do when i practice music


----------



## gpt_kibutz (Apr 9, 2009)

I have a similar doubt. A friend told me to start at 100 but when I put 100 into the metronome speed in the CCT it goes way to fast. Can somebody help me?


----------



## byu (Apr 9, 2009)

Don't start that fast. start at 62


----------



## JL58 (Apr 9, 2009)

I started at 40 tpm. It was hell. Almost gave up. And slowly it started to sink in. I realized I always stumbled on the same few configurations. I worked (still working btw) on specific solutions for those. 

I agree with ThatGuy, don't hesitate to go back and forth. It's different from music as you never repeat the same piece. But it is similar as you have to hyper-focus on the task. By the way, as frustrating as it is, if you miss one beat, just one beat, stop and scramble. 

ThatGuy, what do you play? I play piano, mostly Bach, Scarlatti and XIXth century.


----------



## mati rubik (Apr 9, 2009)

55 it's a good start


----------



## phil (Apr 9, 2009)

JL58 said:


> I play piano, mostly Bach, Scarlatti and XIXth century.


Domenico or Alessandro Scarlatti? My favorites for piano are Debussy and Rachmaninov


----------



## gpt_kibutz (Apr 9, 2009)

byu said:


> Don't start that fast. start at 62



But how can I put that speed in the CCT? when i go to Configuration->Options and put 62 in the metronome options it just goes to fast...


----------



## JL58 (Apr 9, 2009)

luisgepeto: start with metronomeonline.com. 40 tps might feel hard and frustrating at first. Just don't give up. Everybody has to go through it.

phil: Domenico. I love the mix of Italian heritage and Spanish influence. My favorites are Brahms, Schubert (impromptus), Faure and Frank. What do you play from Rach? I love his concertos (1 and 2 especially) but I don't know much of his piano solo work?


----------



## ThatGuy (Apr 9, 2009)

JL58 said:


> ThatGuy, what do you play? I play piano, mostly Bach, Scarlatti and XIXth century.


Mainly only oboe now. i used to play piano and i'm probably going to start again once i find the time. I'm looking into trumpet for our school jazz and marching band.


----------



## phil (Apr 10, 2009)

I don't play the piano very well, so my enjoyment of Rach is limited to listening. My instrument is the flute, so I have a great appreciation for Faure, to be sure! I also love some of Schubert's chamber music, for what it's worth.

Rach's concertos are all right, but don't really hold a candle to his preludes imo. Here's my favorite: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-D8hIeTwmck (Op 23 #5) Also check out #4 if you get the time. My piano teacher said if I listened to him it would change my life 

back on topic: I tried cubing with a metronome the other day and couldn't get much above 54 without having to skip beats... I'm especially slow between finishing my OLLs and recognizing PLLs


----------



## Nevrino (Apr 21, 2009)

felix said:


> My question: how many pieces ahead do people look for usually?



While doing the pair I look at the u layer for next pair, I also remember if I put corners in the d layer and which slots i already filled in.


----------



## Chuberchuckee (Apr 21, 2009)

What I do is start at 100 beats per minute, solve F2L, then ramp it up a few BPM, solve F2L and continue getting faster until I get to 160 BPM. Then I stay there and solve F2L for a while at that tempo before moving on to other practice routines.


----------



## ManuK (Apr 23, 2009)

luisgepeto said:


> I have a similar doubt. A friend told me to start at 100 but when I put 100 into the metronome speed in the CCT it goes way to fast. Can somebody help me?



In CCT, the value you put in determines the delay between beats,not the beats/min. Therefore, you should probably put it in somewhere around 800-1000 to start off.


----------



## be_the_truffle (Apr 28, 2009)

Rachmaninov ftw.


----------



## Eric Limeback (Apr 28, 2009)

Metronomes can be good for helping lookahead, no doubt, but i think its just as important to spend more time on the actual solving portion of the solve. Like, try and analyze everything you do when pairing up F2L pieces. One of the best things to do is find where the pieces are, then close your eyes, pair them up and insert them before opening your eyes. That way, from the second you spot the corner and edge, you don't have to look at them ever again and can maximize your lookahead. 

The more comfortable you get with what moves you're doing and where the pieces will end up after certain algs, the easier it will be to look ahead. Lookahead will improve almost no matter what with just repetitive practice.

PEACE!


----------



## spdcbr (May 1, 2009)

*Improving F2L...in a fun way!*

Using a metronome to get rid of the long pauses in your solves is a common practice. You have to set the metronome at a speed and turn a face of your cube at every click during your F2L solve. Now, I am making a race having to do with people that need help with F2L. Your goal is to reach 208 BMP, and people will be racing you to it. Here is a website if you don't have a metronome: http://www.metronomeonline.com/
Just set it at a speed you are comfortable with and start practicing. Anyone can join if they need help on F2L! If you fully master it, you should be well under 20 seconds. Your goal after that is 10 seconds (special cases), then, 8 seconds or lower (learning cases.) If making the cross is dragging you down, check out this video made by badmephisto:




And here's how to speed up your F2L:




Okay now, here are the results so far:

spdcbr: 208 BMP

byu: 208 BMP

grama: largo


----------



## byu (May 1, 2009)

I've been using a metronome for months...


----------



## shoot1510 (May 1, 2009)

Thx. I'll try that.
Edit: online metronome http://www.metronomeonline.com/


----------



## Ellis (May 1, 2009)

spdcbr said:


> If you fully master it, you should be well under 20 seconds. Your goal after that is 10 seconds (special cases), then, 8 seconds or lower (learning cases.)



Why is "learning cases" last? And how can you improve so much on something you've "fully mastered"?


----------



## spdcbr (May 2, 2009)

Learning cases? That's the next step after intuitive F2L. Isn't it?


----------



## Ellis (May 2, 2009)

Then what are special cases?


----------



## spdcbr (May 2, 2009)

Oh, hard cases, such as the one where the edge is flipped. _Comprende?_


----------



## spdcbr (May 2, 2009)

Hey guys, I've managed to crack the 138 BMP barrier. Presto, here I come!


----------



## Ellis (May 2, 2009)

No, I still don't understand the difference and why you should be waiting until a certain time to start them. anyway, I don't want to ruin your thread. Let the race begin!


----------



## spdcbr (May 2, 2009)

byu said:


> I've been using a metronome for months...


Your point is?


----------



## byu (May 2, 2009)

Just got 144 bpm. I'm going to try to beat spdcbr to Presto (starts at 168 on my metronome).

EDIT: I'm making a few mistakes at 160, I'll keep trying.

EDIT 2: YES! 160 bpm success. Time to try PRESTO!

EDIT 3: So close to a 168 (Presto) success. I skipped a beat during PLL recognition.

EDIT 4: Once again a very close 168 bpm failure. I messed up on OLL recognition, skipping 2 beats.

EDIT 5: Another 168 bpm failure. Skipped 2 beats during the last F2L pair.


----------



## royzabeast (May 2, 2009)

I can go with it pretty fast once I get started, but minding my first edge pair is always a challenge for me. Anyone else have this problem?

edit: finding*


----------



## byu (May 2, 2009)

I practice doing a blindfolded cross, and then it helps a lot because you can lookahead for the first pair during cross.


----------



## spdcbr (May 2, 2009)

Yes! 160 BMP barrier broken!

Edit: 168 BMP broken!

Edit 2: Byu, you do know that the metronome race is only on the F2L...right? You keep saying that you are messing up on the OLL and PLL recognition...

Edit 3: 176 BMP broken! I'm beating you to 208 BMP byu(LOL! I'll try anyway, byu is better than me.)

Edit 4: I'm skipping 192. Straight to 200!


----------



## byu (May 2, 2009)

I must beat spdcbr to pass 168 (presto)...

EDIT: YES!!!!! Finally a success at 168 bpm! I am now at Presto! Yikes, Prestissimo is really fast...


----------



## spdcbr (May 2, 2009)

IM ON 208!!!!!!Yess!!! I *WILL* break this last barrier!


----------



## byu (May 2, 2009)

Oh, it's F2L only, then I'd be already pretty fast. Skipping to 208 (highest my metronome goes up to)

YEAH!!!!!! I have conquered my own metronome! I have gotten 208 F2L! I am finally at 208!


----------



## spdcbr (May 2, 2009)

HoLy.....2o8 iS hArD!


----------



## spdcbr (May 2, 2009)

Dude..you have to master 208 too...


----------



## byu (May 2, 2009)

208 almost got me, but I got it on my first try for F2L only. Now I'm going to try 208 entire full solve.


----------



## spdcbr (May 2, 2009)

Yes! I mastered 208 too! Like you said, I'm going for a whole solve too, but my F2L has improved without realizing it. I'm having a feeling that I will break my PB.


----------



## spdcbr (May 2, 2009)

By the way, will anyone subscribe to my thread? Just a question, not a demand.


----------



## spdcbr (May 2, 2009)

This training has BOOSTED my times. pm this to your friends!


----------



## byu (May 2, 2009)

Please spdcbr, don't double post (or triple post). It's not a good thing to do on the forums, I know you're kind of new, but use Edit instead of double posting, especially when they're within minutes of each other.


----------



## spdcbr (May 2, 2009)

Sure. I'll try, I never really knew what that meant.

EDIT: I just found out that my electric piano's installed metronome can go well over 208 BMP, time to start practicing again!


----------



## Poke (May 2, 2009)

300 BPM race... That would be fast... 5 TPS.

EDIT: http://www.all-guitar-chords.com/metronome.php Goes up to 250
I can't do a fast F2L... I don't think I could even hit 40.

EDIT #2 When that gets too slow, try this(Up to 340 BPM)... but it is a download and a trial. 
http://www.guitar-online.com/tools.htm


----------



## spdcbr (May 2, 2009)

Poke said:


> 300 BPM race... That would be fast... 5 TPS.


Sure, why not, *ILL RACE YOU TO IT!!!*(spdcbr gives a killing glare!)


----------



## byu (May 2, 2009)

I need a faster metronome to do this...


----------



## Mr Cubism (May 5, 2009)

Just for fun I used the metronome only for the cross (on buttom). It must be a lot af tecnique in this. Some of the turns are (for me) very difficult (impossible)to do in 120BPM, examle: D2 B2 R B´D´F´L´. And a small miss in the accuracy and the cube locks = 120BPM noway.
I really hope it will comes with tons and tons of practice.....I only avarage around 40 sec for the whole cube for the moment.

I think that if you can´t do a certain cramble 120BPM you can not do the cross 120BPM either. Metronome + scramble can be something to train for speeding up the cross.


----------



## Gparker (May 5, 2009)

11-11-2007

05-05-2009

big difference


----------



## Mr Cubism (May 5, 2009)

Gparker said:


> 11-11-2007
> 
> 05-05-2009
> 
> big difference



and....?
Instead of creating new similiar threads.......


----------



## Gparker (May 5, 2009)

Mr Cubism said:


> Gparker said:
> 
> 
> > 11-11-2007
> ...



well, id rather have a new thread than reviving a 2 year old thread... and if its a question there are threads for that so you can ask the question, but since you were just sharing a comment it might not be neccesary


----------



## byu (May 5, 2009)

Well, since it's here already, I may as well say that I can usually get up to Allegro with no problem. Presto is quite difficult, but I've done it once or twice.


----------



## Mr Cubism (May 5, 2009)

Gparker said:


> Mr Cubism said:
> 
> 
> > Gparker said:
> ...




Okay, I shall think about that.


----------



## Mr Cubism (May 5, 2009)

*Metronome speed for scramble.....*

Metronome for scramble.....anybody tried? Experience?

I shall train it to get more accurate turns whenever it needs (cross especially).


----------



## Nevrino (May 5, 2009)

I can easily plan a perfect(with my knowledge) f2l at speeds below 120 bpms. At 150+ bpms I start skipping beats. 
For training purposes which speed do you think is the best speed to train with, a speed where you can choose the easiest cases and do a really good f2l, or as fast as possible without skipping beats?


----------



## royzabeast (May 15, 2009)

When we're comparing times for F2L, are we the time between the cross finishing, or do we include the cross in the time?


----------



## Lord Voldemort (May 15, 2009)

Mr Cubism said:


> Gparker said:
> 
> 
> > Mr Cubism said:
> ...



Don't. You did what most people (including pjk) would prefer.

And yes, you should count cross as part of the F2L.
I can get to just under 2 TPS flawlessly. Working on it though.


----------



## Nukoca (May 15, 2009)

shawnlee said:


> I still at 80 lol.... nid to perfect it



How did you end up getting more than 2 lines into your sig?


----------



## IamWEB (May 15, 2009)

I tried 40, and then 60, and then 80, and then 100, and 160! 

I could do 160 for the most part, but I think I missed 3 or 4 beats...

Regardless of how fast anyone can get, though, it's always best to start slow, and get going. It will help your F2L by starting out a slow paste. If you didn't, how would you train your look ahead better?


----------



## yogonu (Oct 23, 2009)

*How fast is considered good on the metronome?*

I've been using a metronome to improve my look ahead in the f2l.
I can solve the f2l with no pauses at 160 beats per minute.
Should I practice on the metronome more or should I work on turning speed?
I average about 24 seconds but I feel it is no longer the lookahead that is slowing me down, my last layer is about 10 seconds and my f2l not including the cross is about 11 to 13 seconds. My cross is about 3 seconds.
I realize that it is probably difficult to advise me of this without a video but unfortunatley I lack a webcam. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Edward (Oct 23, 2009)

160 bpm is like 2 and 1/4 turns a second.
mabye work on your cases.


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 23, 2009)

yogonu said:


> I've been using a metronome to improve my look ahead in the f2l.
> I can solve the f2l with no pauses at 160 beats per minute.
> Should I practice on the metronome more or should I work on turning speed?
> I average about 24 seconds but I feel it is no longer the lookahead that is slowing me down, my last layer is about 10 seconds and my f2l not including the cross is about 11 to 13 seconds. My cross is about 3 seconds.
> I realize that it is probably difficult to advise me of this without a video but unfortunatley I lack a webcam. Any help would be appreciated.



Lol, that is almost the exact breakdown in time I have, except my cross is really slow. (6-7 seconds) Other than that you match me perfectly. I need to improve my cross.


----------



## mati rubik (Oct 23, 2009)

my F2L avg is like 8 (10 with cross) but with metronome I can't go faster than 80 bpm lol

jus't practice without the metronome, if you can do F2L without pauses at 160, you are just fine


----------



## PCwizCube (Oct 23, 2009)

yogonu said:


> I've been using a metronome to improve my look ahead in the f2l.
> I can solve the f2l with no pauses at 160 beats per minute.
> Should I practice on the metronome more or should I work on turning speed?
> I average about 24 seconds but I feel it is no longer the lookahead that is slowing me down, my last layer is about 10 seconds and my f2l not including the cross is about 11 to 13 seconds. My cross is about 3 seconds.
> I realize that it is probably difficult to advise me of this without a video but unfortunatley I lack a webcam. Any help would be appreciated.


If you're still using a metronome and you're at 160 then I think you should continue to practice steady turning with look ahead, but without a metronome. From around 120 and higher on the metronome, the beats kind of distract you, so you should probably just continue to practice the same technique but without a metronome.

I think your Cross + F2L is pretty good. Your last layer isn't though, get faster at the algorithms and recognition.


----------



## koreancuber (Mar 7, 2010)

*Metronome Expirement Results and Questions*

I've just experimented using the Metronome and not using it while cubing and I have found a vast difference. First, I cubed without metronome or any music, and I got several sub-27 average of five's. Next, I turned the metronome to 60 (from http://www.metronomeonline.com/) and got several averages that were actually slower (sub-30's) than my average. I think it was so because I was going too slow (60 is very slow) to match the metronome. Then I tried 80, but it was still a fail. Then I raised it to about 110. From then on, my times increased a bit by bit (averages). I finally got to 160, where I averaged around sub-24. I wanted to ask all of you if you had the same result using a metronome. Plus I want to *RECOMMEND YOU TO USE A METRONOME*!
This helps for look ahead and good tps (turns per seconds). For beginners, this is the perfect way to get faster. First, start at 60, then SLOWLY! Also, try using the new Bellon timer from here or from here. The reason I recommend you these two timers is because they show a chart that shows you all you have done from the beginning of your records. Try it out and you'll see good results. 
Question: What is your average and what metronome do you (the one that fits you the best)?


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Mar 7, 2010)

Your second link is not working for me. I plan to try this metronome experiment sometime soon, but the three or so solves I tried using it, the clicking of the metronome really threw me off :/


----------



## iSpinz (Mar 7, 2010)

I know someones going to do it so....

Whats an Expirement?


----------



## fundash (Mar 7, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> or from here


fixed (copy and paste it into your post please)


----------



## koreancuber (Mar 7, 2010)

fundash said:


> koreancuber said:
> 
> 
> > or from here
> ...



Thanks. Fixed
@iSpinz: sorry typo


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Mar 7, 2010)

Fundash probably should have never fixed that link. If that site takes over what personal time I do have left, my girlfriend will slaughter you. But thanks!


----------



## cincyaviation (Mar 7, 2010)

CCT has a metronome too you know


----------



## koreancuber (Mar 7, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> CCT has a metronome too you know



Really? I never knew that. But the bad thing is that CCT can't make a chart of you times. (I think)


----------



## Lucas Garron (Mar 7, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> cincyaviation said:
> 
> 
> > CCT has a metronome too you know
> ...


... yet.


----------



## koreancuber (Mar 7, 2010)

Lucas Garron said:


> koreancuber said:
> 
> 
> > cincyaviation said:
> ...



Sorry. (if you make it to where it can create charts, it would be awesome!) I can't seem to find the metronome in CCT. Could you tell me?


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Mar 7, 2010)

Yeah it's in the settings portion of it. I found it on accident while trying to make my stackmat timer work with my computer 

Go to file > configuration > 2 Options (cont.). It's on the second line. Enable Metronome? Delay (slider bar). Apply/save. 

Edit: I started trying this out. I put the delay on the CCT metronome at 750 (which I assume that value is milliseconds, as 1000 was awful close to 1second) so in theory it should be 1.5 beats per second. I was able to reach sub35 with this 750 quite easily a few times *as long as* I do my LL at full speed, however if I do my LL at 1.5tps with the metronome I found myself taking almost a minute! Right now my average is below 30 but it fluctuates quite a bit.

What did this do for my look ahead? Oh wow, it gave me GREAT insight. If I can get to where I can steadily do 2tps with the metronome, and my LL at full speed, I think I can sub20 in a month easy even with as little time as I have to practice. It would definitely help for me to find a metronome for my Nokia N810 or something so I could do this on the go. With my look ahead, I could see some wasted moves that I usually do quite a bit in advance. An example is that I noticed usually I would insert my pair, usually the finishing move would set me up for an easy case with another pair so I could just not do that last quarter turn, pair the next pair, then do that quarter turn, and then go right into that next pair.


----------



## jackdexter75 (Mar 7, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> CCT has a metronome too you know



What is CTT and. Can you give a link?


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Mar 7, 2010)

Using a metronome is something that changed my cubing completely. I struggled to break sub20. I was stuck around 20-23 seconds for almost a year, until one day I did 30 minutes of metronome solving. After that, I did an 18 second average. Since then, I probably do about 30-60 minutes of metronome solving every day as practice. It's helping me a lot!


----------



## Dene (Mar 7, 2010)

I would like to know if a cuber of merit thought this was a useful tool before I bothered.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Mar 7, 2010)

What does it matter if it did, Dene? It will help some people, it won't help others. Sure this might even be a placebo thing (doubt it), but let's say it is. If it is, it's enough of an effect to really help some people out, sometimes all people need is that sugar pill to break barriers.

If it works for you, it does, if not, who cares? It's just something to try. Not to mention if the OP wanted to make this a poll to see if it really helped people or not, it'd almost be a good thing if it didn't help you (and others) so we wouldn't see only success out of this "experiment."


----------



## riffz (Mar 7, 2010)

Dene said:


> I would like to know if a cuber of merit thought this was a useful tool before I bothered.



Same here.


----------



## Khartaras (Mar 7, 2010)

jackdexter75 said:


> cincyaviation said:
> 
> 
> > CCT has a metronome too you know
> ...



CTT - Portuguese mail service. www.ctt.pt


----------



## koreancuber (Mar 7, 2010)

Khartaras said:


> jackdexter75 said:
> 
> 
> > cincyaviation said:
> ...



Lol. It's CCT (CubeCalcTimer)


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Mar 7, 2010)

CALCubeTimer. http://www.lmgtfy.com/?q=cct+cube+timer


----------



## Litz (Mar 7, 2010)

I don't really use the metronome anymore, but I used it when I was starting to look ahead. It helped me a lot back then when I just wouldn't look for any pieces other than the ones I was solving. After a while you start doing that naturally though and there's no point in solving a pair at a fixed BPM when you already know how you're going to solve the next pair. 

Until then it's really helpful though.


----------



## Dene (Mar 7, 2010)

fatboyxpc said:


> What does it matter if it did, Dene? It will help some people, it won't help others. Sure this might even be a placebo thing (doubt it), but let's say it is. If it is, it's enough of an effect to really help some people out, sometimes all people need is that sugar pill to break barriers.
> 
> If it works for you, it does, if not, who cares? It's just something to try. Not to mention if the OP wanted to make this a poll to see if it really helped people or not, it'd almost be a good thing if it didn't help you (and others) so we wouldn't see only success out of this "experiment."



Don't get me wrong; I'm not against the use of this. I would just like to know if anyone that is already fast (say sub15) found it helpful in getting to, say, sub13.

The use of this by someone that is struggling to get sub20 is of no value to me.


----------



## koreancuber (Mar 7, 2010)

Dene said:


> fatboyxpc said:
> 
> 
> > What does it matter if it did, Dene? It will help some people, it won't help others. Sure this might even be a placebo thing (doubt it), but let's say it is. If it is, it's enough of an effect to really help some people out, sometimes all people need is that sugar pill to break barriers.
> ...


You could try it out yourself and tell us cubers! Set it to a high tempo and test it out. (above 150)


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Mar 7, 2010)

I'm with koreancuber, why not just give it a shot? But you can't just solve it less than ten times and expect to call it an experiment. 

Since you're already sub15ish I'd say that you could be quite beneficial  Although don't forget some people don't really need this in order to get better at look ahead, but I think since it sets the pace for you and forces you to slow down without having to "think" about slowing down, it's just a natural way to help somebody. I'd suspect though that it'd certainly help you get to sub13 if you practiced correctly.


----------



## Dene (Mar 7, 2010)

Alright then. I'll have a go tomorrow.


----------



## koreancuber (Mar 7, 2010)

Dene said:


> Alright then. I'll have a go tomorrow.



Thanks. I'll enter your results on the main thread.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Mar 8, 2010)

Alright then, it's a deal  Koreancuber, do you mean use the metronome throughout the full solve? Or just the F2L? I know I've stated this before, but if I don't miss any beats, I can do it in sub35 at 1.5bps/tps/whatever you want to call it. I haven't tried any faster than that, but I suspect in a couple weeks or less I should be able to do a solid 2tps, which would hopefully bring me into the lower / mid 20s (around my current average, my avg5 fluctuates quite a bit :/).


----------



## koreancuber (Mar 8, 2010)

Do it on the whole solve. You couldn't possibly start the metronome after the cross and pause it after F2L while timing and solving the cube!  Try testing out which tempo fits you the best and you will be surprised on the results.


----------



## chris410 (Mar 8, 2010)

I am planning on using metronome during the process of learning full PLL VS timing myself. My goal is to improve the constant movement during the F2L stage of solving and gain familiarity with the PLL in terms of recognition/execution. 

Prior to this, metronome timing did help my averages drop by an average of 5 seconds over a two week period of practice. It helped improve my look ahead and forced me to stop focusing on one pair/solve then search for the next pair/solve...etc...etc... However, I have a long ways to go and recently have not been able to cube much since I was teaching a class. Now that I finished my class, I plan on working on full PLL/metronome to hopefully improve.


----------



## negative_earth (Mar 8, 2010)

i bought myself a portable digital metronome after reading the "slow" thread. just dropping 3-4 secs on my ao12 on 2 weeks practice

i only do it to practice F2L. and never use a metronome for a full solve.

looking ahead is fun


----------



## Dene (Mar 8, 2010)

I tried it, but just found the noise annoying as hell. It didn't suit my solving style at all. If I wanted the metronome to click as fast as I wanted to turn it would have to be going too fast for it to be discernable anyway. I don't think a metronome is practical once you get to be sub17, probably.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Mar 8, 2010)

Well an average of 3tps would probably still be close enough to distinguish turn vs sound, and that's a pretty good tps (would put you under sub20).

I forget the math, but the cross at 8 moves max, then 4 F2L pairs at an average of 7 moves (somebody please correct me if I'm wrong), most OLL's and PLL's are under 14 each (I believe. That puts you at cross (8), F2L (28), LL (28). That's a total of 64 moves which 3tps puts you at 21.33 seconds. I'm pretty sure my OLL and PLL math is wrong. I think the OLL is somewhere around 8 or 10, and PLL at 12-14, which best case scenario LL would be 20, or 24. Which then that makes your total 56 moves or 60 moves which is 20 or better.

Either way a 1-2 second cross and a 9.3 second cross (28 moves / 3) puts you at 10.3 seconds, that's 9.7 seconds for a last layer (which for me is just a bit high of what it usually takes me to do a last layer with an OLL I have to do 2LOLL style and a G or N perm, any other perm and and OLL combo and it'd be probably 5 seconds or so). So if I could optimize my F2L, I wouldn't even need to work (too hard) on my LL to be constant sub20. Right now my F2L takes about 18-19 seconds, and there are several times I get an easily recognizable OLL or easy PLL.


----------



## Dene (Mar 8, 2010)

But when you solve you don't turn at a consistent speed the whole time. You execute what you know as fast as you can while still looking ahead preferably.


----------



## koreancuber (Mar 8, 2010)

@Dene: I guess what your saying is true, but I believe that it will help the sub-25's that are wanting to get in the sub-20 range. And the metronome is not only for the F2L, but for the whole solve, so you don't pause during any of the steps. That why I think it works very good for me. (Just hit sub-25) So the overall is: It WILL help beginners on their look ahead practices and constant turns per seconds. It WILL PROBABLY help intermediate (sub-30's) for their look ahead practices and MAYBE the pausing. For advanced cubers, none of this is needed because IF you are an advanced cuber, your already doing this. (look ahead, no pausing, good tps) Thanks again Dene.


----------



## Litz (Mar 8, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> @Dene: I guess what your saying is true, but I believe that it will help the sub-25's that are wanting to get in the sub-20 range. And the metronome is not only for the F2L, but for the whole solve, so you don't pause during any of the steps. That why I think it works very good for me. (Just hit sub-25) So the overall is: It WILL help beginners on their look ahead practices and constant turns per seconds. It WILL PROBABLY help intermediate (sub-30's) for their look ahead practices and MAYBE the pausing. For advanced cubers, none of this is needed because IF you are an advanced cuber, your already doing this. (look ahead, no pausing, good tps) Thanks again Dene.



I honestly never used it for the whole solve. You memorize the cross and do F2L at constant rate and then just do your last layer algorithms. You want to do those algorithms as fast as possible and with fast recognition so I don't see how looking ahead would help..


----------



## koreancuber (Mar 8, 2010)

On the Cross and the LL, the metronome wouldn't help, but for constant turning (no stopping), the tempo will force you to move faster. (My theory). The look ahead only applies to the F2L, sorry if it was confusing.


----------



## dillonbladez (Mar 8, 2010)

hm, i will try this for a week (i wan sub 20 ) better make use of that F2L cube i have.


----------



## koreancuber (Mar 8, 2010)

Yeah, I was about to mention that too. Using a F2L practice cube would probably help the best.


----------



## JL58 (Mar 9, 2010)

What's a F2L practice cube?


----------



## Zarxrax (Mar 9, 2010)

JL58 said:


> What's a F2L practice cube?



A cube without last layer stickers.


----------



## JL58 (Mar 9, 2010)

Oh! Does this really help? It seem to me that one of the main difficulties when looking ahead is to mentally block all these last layer stickers. Am I missing something?


----------



## josmil1 (Mar 9, 2010)

Yea thats a disadvantage. I prefer doing F2L with every sticker on and just practice practice and practice. Recognition would be a lot better. Just need to go a smooth steady pace. Once you are comfortable then go a little faster.


----------



## capoboy (Mar 9, 2010)

*How fast?*



DAE_JA_VOO said:


> Using a metronome is something that changed my cubing completely. I struggled to break sub20. I was stuck around 20-23 seconds for almost a year, until one day I did 30 minutes of metronome solving. After that, I did an 18 second average. Since then, I probably do about 30-60 minutes of metronome solving every day as practice. It's helping me a lot!



How fast do you do the practicing to break sub 20?


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Mar 9, 2010)

So should we do this experiment while solving the whole cube or F2L only? I figure if I can get my average F2L moves at 28 (the 7 moves per pair), and my cross under a second, with 2tps during F2L, the I should have a 2 secondish cross, a 14 second F2L (puts me at 16 seconds) and then anywhere from 4-8 second LL. That'd put me at nice 20-24 with some nice lucky PB's!


----------



## blakedacuber (Mar 10, 2010)

i jump from 45 to 38 secs just using a metronome for 10 mins lol


----------



## dada222 (Mar 10, 2010)

negative_earth said:


> i bought myself a portable digital metronome after reading the "slow" thread. just dropping 3-4 secs on my ao12 on 2 weeks practice
> 
> i only do it to practice F2L. and never use a metronome for a full solve.
> 
> looking ahead is fun



Me too. My average dropped by five seconds in half a week just because I got a digital metronome. Awesome, I'm finally sub50!!


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Mar 11, 2010)

capoboy said:


> DAE_JA_VOO said:
> 
> 
> > Using a metronome is something that changed my cubing completely. I struggled to break sub20. I was stuck around 20-23 seconds for almost a year, until one day I did 30 minutes of metronome solving. After that, I did an 18 second average. Since then, I probably do about 30-60 minutes of metronome solving every day as practice. It's helping me a lot!
> ...



I tend to practice with the metronome at about 132 bpm, but I'm thinking that I should speed it up a bit. I actually started with it MUCH slower, around 80 IIRC, but VERY soon, it was just too easy there, and I just started pushing it up all the time.

It's REALLY helped me a lot. Have a look at the avg of 5 I did yesterday:







That coming from someone who had only ever done ONE sub-20 avg a month ago.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Mar 12, 2010)

I've yet to even sub25 more than maybe once or twice. 132? That's just over 2tps. Now did you do it for full solve, full F2L (including cross) and not LL, or F2L excluding cross and not LL?


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Mar 12, 2010)

fatboyxpc said:


> I've yet to even sub25 more than maybe once or twice. 132? That's just over 2tps. Now did you do it for full solve, full F2L (including cross) and not LL, or F2L excluding cross and not LL?



I only do it for F2L. There's no point in using a metronome for the cross, because you plan the whole cross before you start. There's also no point in using a metronome for LL because those are all quick recognition & execution situations.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 12, 2010)

I'm never, ever, using a metronome.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Mar 12, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> I'm never, ever, using a metronome.



it made me slower >: O
i went from 22 second average to a 25ish...


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Mar 12, 2010)

I wonder how this experiment would work with a drummer who has already used a metronome and has a good idea of the tempo for different BPMs. I might try tapping my foot at 6o bpms and see if it has any affect. or if I can stay on beat whilst cubing.


----------



## koreancuber (Mar 12, 2010)

Yeah, I recently also saw a thread stating that chewing gum helps you solve a cube faster. I think it is because of the constant tempo of the chewing. Any other ideas?


----------



## dillonbladez (Mar 12, 2010)

i solve the cube at 144 BPM. sometimes, i mess up, but not often.

my F2L cube has black LL stickers since i use white on white plastic :fp
i still haven't improved much though.


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Mar 12, 2010)

dillonbladez said:


> i solve the cube at 144 BPM. sometimes, i mess up, but not often.



I find it INCREDIBLY difficult to believe that you can do metronome solves at 144bpm (and do it without screwing up all the time), but your average is 25 seconds (according to your sig). One of those two values can't be right. 

As I said before, I do metronome solves at about 132 - 140, and I average around 18-19 seconds. 

So either you have a good F2L and a TERRIBLE cross/last layer, or something here's not making sense


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Mar 12, 2010)

Metrenome always helps. Just sux u cant use music in a competiton


----------



## mehdi-roshan (May 5, 2010)

record cube 3*3

single:25:20 s
average 5 :32:62 s


----------



## dabmasta (May 15, 2010)

*F2L slow*

Hey guys, I've stalked your forums for sometime now, and i finally got around to registering. But anyway, I would consider myself an intermediate cuber, I know 2 look oll and 2 look pll, and im learning full pll. My average is anywhere from 50 secs to 1:00. So not fast at all. Im sure that my major slow down is f2l. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Chapuunka (May 15, 2010)

*Practice.*

Work on *going slow* and looking ahead.

*Practice.*

Use a metronome and try to not miss a beat.

*Practice.*

Watch badmephisto's videos.

*Practice.*


----------



## EVH (May 15, 2010)

Chapuunka said:


> *Practice.*
> 
> Work on *going slow* and looking ahead.
> 
> ...



This.


----------



## Luigimamo (May 15, 2010)

Just Practise ... ALOT


----------



## FatBoyXPC (May 15, 2010)

Metronome helped me a good bit the first week I used it. My problem though is that I don't have a lot of time at home so I have limited use of any metronome. An F2L cube also helped me quite a bit, as it let me ignore the whole last layer. I honestly think it's a mental thing though, so if I can focus on going real slow with F2L and lower it on my own, and still do LL so I don't slack on PLL recog (mine PLL recog is terrible).


----------



## dabmasta (May 15, 2010)

Cool thanks. But what will a metronome do for me?


----------



## Inf3rn0 (May 15, 2010)

dabmasta said:


> Cool thanks. But what will a metronome do for me?



It helps with constant turning, so as to have little or no pauses during F2L


----------



## FatBoyXPC (May 15, 2010)

The metronome plays you a given beat, and if you don't miss any beats of the metronome then you keep turning, even if slow, it's better than stopping and pausing. When pcwiz in the video says don't be watching the pair you are solving, look for other pairs, he's right. Once you spot a pair you need to now focus on finding the next pair. You'll eventually get good enough all your F2L algs will be muscle memory (whether you learn intuitive F2L or algs), and you can just do it. I'm not quite to that point because I don't practice enough, but I'm close I guess.


----------



## dabmasta (May 15, 2010)

Thanks. Im going to start using the metronome. What is good pace to start at?


----------



## josmil1 (May 15, 2010)

60...if its too fast then pick a higher level, if its too slow then pick a lower level


----------



## ribonzz (May 15, 2010)

The metronome should help for timing on spinning,so t he f2l will be in a constant speed with no delay (hopefully)


----------



## beingforitself (Jun 22, 2010)

*Why practice with a metronome...*

when you can just put on music and turn in sync with the beat?

Given that I have just started continuous turning (I am only around 40-80 bpm right now), the following albums have been working well for me:

Fleet Foxes, self-titled
Gonzales, Solo Piano

They are really mellow, and the main beat is good for where I am right now.

Although, when you think about it, any piece of music can be used for any difficulty turning (so long as it has a constant beat), because you can turn in half time, quarter time, double time, etc. with respect to the music.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jun 23, 2010)

I can't turn on music, cause then I get absorbed in the lyrics.


----------



## Edward (Jun 23, 2010)

J music. If you don't know the language, you can't follow the lyrics (much), so it's perfect for me when I just want to solve and chill. Anime, some noodles, my cubes, and music. :3


----------



## Chapuunka (Jun 23, 2010)

The problem for me is when there's tempo changes or breaks in the music.


----------



## ianini (Jun 23, 2010)

Chapuunka said:


> The problem for me is when there's tempo changes or breaks in the music.



That's why there are metronomes.


----------



## riffz (Jun 23, 2010)

Have you ever tried cubing to the beat of prog rock?

Case in point:

[youtube]-dSztjpJNNk&[/youtube]


----------



## Rpotts (Jun 23, 2010)

theres only one problem. J music sucks.


----------



## nitrocan (Jun 23, 2010)

Well I would put on some Chopin, but then the rubato all the time would kind of defeat the purpose.


----------



## nck (Jun 23, 2010)

Edward said:


> J music. If you don't know the language, you can't follow the lyrics (much), so it's perfect for me when I just want to solve and chill. Anime, some noodles, my cubes, and music. :3



My 'cubing music' is a giant collection of Yui, Mozart and Ozaki Yutaka
Whenever my favorite songs/symphonies come up i would put on my headset (usually hang around my neck) and listen.

So yeh. A metronome would be good.


----------



## Johan444 (Jun 23, 2010)

riffz said:


> Have you ever tried cubing to the beat of prog rock?
> 
> Case in point:
> 
> ...



Or some math rock



wikipedia said:


> math rock frequently uses asymmetrical time signatures such as 7/8, 11/8, or 13/8, or features constantly changing meters based on various groupings of 2 and 3.


----------



## MrRubix3 (May 14, 2011)

*The metronome for F2L >?<*

Ok.I've been hearing a lot about practicing F2L using a metronome.Now, how am i suppose to practice the F2L using a metronome?..Trying to follow the rithm of the pulse that makes the metronome?? or atleast something like that? i dont get it..


----------



## irontwig (May 14, 2011)

You're supposed to one move per beat as to practice doing the F2L slow turning without any pauses.


----------



## Ltsurge (May 14, 2011)

follow the beat and everytime you miss a beat (don't turn when the metronome bleeps) then start over... 
lookahead for each piece and make sure you know where the next pair is....
practice and be patient it helps 

aim for 40-60 bpm and after that go up to 100 etc 
hope this helps


----------



## Edward (May 14, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jfE7jYOXbgg





Arguably the best lookahead video :u


----------



## rah4927 (Jan 8, 2013)

*Metronome lookahead practice*

Hey guys,I have heard people talk about using a metronome to improve lookahead,and I dont exactly get the idea behind this exercise.And moreover ,I cant find a thread or a post explaining how to practice with a metronome.I want to know the idea behind this and how it helps in increasing lookahead.Thanks in advance for the info.


----------



## uvafan (Jan 8, 2013)

The idea is that it forces you to never stop turning so you're forced to look ahead well. And you can't do useless moves such as U or U'. You have to do a useful move every tick, therefore helping your lookahead.


----------



## arvind1999 (Jan 8, 2013)

Suppose you set the metronome at 60 BPM(Beats per minute), the ticking sound keeps coming every second. So you make a turn every second, without missing a beat.
What you have to do is look for the next pieces you are going to solve. This helps you turn without pauses. Your solves will become a lot more faster without pauses.


----------



## 5BLD (Jan 8, 2013)

Useless moves is why, certain people, think metronome solving/turning slowly and looking ahead sucks. Just go with the metronome, even at just 60bpm is ok, at slow speeds you can see more creative solutions and work on the actual physical action of turning.


----------



## RubikZz (Feb 8, 2013)

*How to improve F2L?*

Hi Cubers,,

How kan I improve my F2L, I saw a video on the internet and I use a Metronome, but don't know how to start with it.
So a few questions:
1. How long should I train a day and on what BPM.
2. If I a start know on 40 BPM, and i practice one hour. Do i need than every 10 minutes 5/10 beats higher?
3. How long will it take (in days, weeks, months) when I feel it when I do full solves?
4. Is there a video of a good tutorial how to learn F2L from other sizes?
Excample:
http://tinyurl.com/aetlvw2
and
http://alg.garron.us/?alg=M_U_L_F-_L-_U-_M-
M_U_L_F-_L-_U-_M-
M_U_L_F-_L-_U-_M-
U2&stage=F2L
5. Should I learn firts F2L good and fast, or OLL, who I need to learn, or both.
One time F2l, full solves and than OLL (in one day).

Greetings Mathijs.


----------



## SpicyOranges (Feb 8, 2013)

1. However long you feel, and start at around 60 bpm, but work your way up.
2. Uhhh?
3. A few days, you will be about 1 second faster.
4. Badmephisto?
5. If you already know Pll and 2 look oll, learn basic f2l cases.


----------



## CheesecakeCuber (Feb 8, 2013)

I agree with Oranges, badmephisto is the answer, I also found Weston and Speedcuber4life helpful.


----------



## RubikZz (Feb 8, 2013)

Thanks for reaction, but the tittle is wrong, can anyone change PLL to F2L?
I will look on the YouTube account, wat you two said.


----------



## Noahaha (Feb 9, 2013)

I have a Seiko quartz metronome. It's very nice. It has three kinds of clicks and many speeds. I recommend it highly.


----------



## Clarkeeyyy (Feb 9, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> I have a Seiko quartz metronome. It's very nice. It has three kinds of clicks and many speeds. I recommend it highly.



Would you not be better using an online metronome so you can adjust the bpm one at a time. And they are free.


----------



## Noahaha (Feb 9, 2013)

Clarkeeyyy said:


> Would you not be better using an online metronome so you can adjust the bpm one at a time. And they are free.



That's definitely better for speedcubing purposes. I was just discussing my metronome.


----------



## IQubic (Feb 17, 2013)

Do you have trouble motivating yourself to practise? Me too!! I need a reason to practice.


----------



## ncube (Feb 17, 2013)

I don't recommend using a metronome because it's frustrating and doesn't really work. Instead, it's good to just practice lookahead and create your own internal tempo (not really beats, but just overall feeling of speed). The main thing I have against metronoming is that it doesn't let you develop muscle memory for f2l pairs, unlike regular practice. The key to lookahead is to let muscle memory take over and the mind to be free to concentrate elsewhere, but if you're focused on keeping a beat, you have to focus on the current moves you're doing, thus taking away your attention from looking ahead.
@IQubic: a good motivation would be imagining how you would feel if you were what you consider to be fast. Going to comps helps with this.


----------



## Zamulacz (Feb 18, 2013)

ncube said:


> I don't recommend using a metronome because it's frustrating and doesn't really work.Bla bla bla....


I think the same like you. Without metronome I have F2L made in 12-15s, and with metronome in 30s and sometimes over that. When you use metronome you're focus on keeping tempo more than lookahead. It's like have ncube said, metronome is very frustrating, and if you want have smooth moves in F2L, have empty mind, keep calm and lookahead


----------



## szalejot (Feb 19, 2013)

ncube said:


> I don't recommend using a metronome because it's frustrating and doesn't really work...



I have different opinion. Maybe because of fact, that my main hobby is playing instruments, and I spend a lot of hours practicing with metronome, I don't feel metronome distracting.
Remember that metronome helps you develop constant and fluent speed. It is possible, that when doing with metronome you do F2L slower, but I think (after some practice) that it will help you do it faster.

But, of course, it's only my opinion.


----------

